# Cześć wszystkim



## sagm_999

_Cześć wszystkim_

As a beginner at Polish I'm wondering about the case of the word _wszystkim_ in the upper phrase. I know the dative personal pronoun is _im _for third person plural, which makes me suspect _wszystkim_ to be in dative which also is logically reasonable. But a vocative construction would make some kind of sense as well, and since I haven't properly studied the vocative case yet I'm not 100% sure of the word being in the dative case.

Maybe my reasoning isn't flawless, but it would be nice to get a final answer in this matter.


----------



## jazyk

I guess there is an implied verb there: (mówię, wyrażam) cześć wszystkim, hence the dative.


----------



## kknd

there are two constructions:
* _cześć [wam], wszyscy!_ – which just gives an exclamation _cześć_ (honours), which are said to _wszyscy_ (everybody), hence vocative for apostrophe (perlocution demanding of attention or notice);
* _cześć [oddaję/składam] wszystkim!_ – which, as stated above by jazyk, is kind of ellipsis, here this _cześć_ (honours) are directed or even given to _wszyscy_ (everybody), hence dative for indirect object (_wszystkim_) and accusative for direct object (_cześć_) and _równoważnik zdania_ (i don't know how to convey this in english: noun/nominal phrase?).


----------



## arturolczykowski

> there are two constructions:
> * _cześć [wam], wszyscy!_ – which just gives an exclamation _cześć_ (honours), which are said to _wszyscy_ (everybody), hence vocative for apostrophe (perlocution demanding of attention or notice);
> * _cześć [oddaję/składam] wszystkim!_ – which, as stated above by jazyk, is kind of ellipsis, here this _cześć_ (honours) are directed or even given to _wszyscy_ (everybody), hence dative for indirect object (_wszystkim_) and accusative for direct object (_cześć_) and _równoważnik zdania_ (i don't know how to convey this in english: noun/nominal phrase?).


Where do you see accusative in your examples? I can see only nominative/vocative (the same form) in the first and dative in second. Anyway, I find the first example quite strange. 

I'd say: Czesc wszystkim - Hi everybody. This is probably the meaning the asker was looking for.... but I may be wrong....


----------



## BezierCurve

Welcome Sagm!

Actually your deduction was flawless - it's dative, no trace of vocative there. I guess it works like: "Hello _to_ everybody!" would.


----------



## sagm_999

Okay, thanks for the clarification, guys.


----------



## kknd

arturolczykowski said:


> Where do you see accusative in your examples? I can see only nominative/vocative (the same form) in the first and dative in second. Anyway, I find the first example quite strange.
> 
> I'd say: Czesc wszystkim - Hi everybody. This is probably the meaning the asker was looking for.... but I may be wrong....


in my opinion both examples are ok; dative is in second or am i wrong? (read through again if you don't mind).


----------



## arturolczykowski

Ok, didn't notice you were talking about "czesc" in accusative.


----------

